# POWER LOSS--Installed kebc bypass and now have loss of power



## Sabo (Sep 20, 2012)

I was having an issue with my belt actuator and my 4wd wasnt working. I got a bypass and relay and now 4wd works. Only thing is now that i have done this it seems like i have lost power. I can no longer pop a wheelie, not that im going to be doing it all that time but that def means a loss of power. Any ideas what i may have done wrong or what i can do to give me back to normal???:34:


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

is your belt light on? did you reset it after you did the bypass mod?


----------



## Sabo (Sep 20, 2012)

Na, belt light wasnt flashing so didnt have to reset it. I have had to reset it before for loss of power. i dont think that the belt is my issue. When it happened before i had a complete loss of power. This time it is like i just lost bottom end. That is what has me stumped.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

is this the only mod youve done between having and losing power? and also i think i read somewhere that you still have to reset?....cant remember exactly what it was....but when you blow a belt you lose 4wd kebc and belt trip are both rigged into a limp mode hence your 4wd actuator loss or light flashing back and forth and fixing it with an ebc bypass......i would try a reset.......thats the only thing i can think of unless its an unrelated issue


----------



## Sabo (Sep 20, 2012)

I will try it when i get home and see if it helps. It cant hurt to try. I will update this evening after i get home and try it.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya i cant remember 100% but am pretty sure when i was looking into dg-6 it said once installed you have to reset but.......was a while ago i could be wrong


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

What are your mods to the bike what yr also.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Sabo (Sep 20, 2012)

Well was gonna try to reset it tonight but started thinkin about it and wondered how to reset it with the actuator being bypassed. And only mods I have is 28" silverbacks. I am going to snorkel it this weekend but nothing besides that.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

try undoing the belt sensor with the key on to trip the light and then try doing normally may have to disconnect the relay if it dont work......but if the light is tripped you will know its reset for sure......only thing i could possibly think of.....but maybe j or someone has some help......it just seems odd to me


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Buy a dynatek and be rid of all that mess it'll be the best $150 you've ever spent.

KAWI RULES


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If its not in limp mode the belt sensor hasn't been tripped. You'll know it if its in limp mode its the same as trying to go fast in reverse without the overide pushed. I don't see how bypassing the KEBC would cause a power loss at all. I think your loss of power deal is just a bad coincidence you've got some other issues. How many miles does your belt have on it? Could be bad gas too I've quit running any fuel with ethanol in it that stuff is bad news.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Sabo (Sep 20, 2012)

Well just checked and i ad to reset it. It took care of the problem. Now I def wanna get me a Dyna that way I don't have to worry bout that problem anymore. Lol. Is there anyone with one on here for sale for a decent price? They are in eBay for $169-$174 all day. Lol if I could get one for cheaper would be great


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just keep watching you see them used for $100-125 but they go quick. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

well glad you got your problem fixed and easy......you shouldnt have to really worry about it now......not that the dyna is a bad idea but your back up and riding for now


----------

